
Scientist who got a Nobel Prize for finding NGF is 103 and takes it every day - mattangriffel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rita_Levi-Montalcini
======
SODaniel
My question is: What is the taking? From my cursory reading it would be a NGF
stimulant of some form. Is it available to the public?

------
tocomment
Why aren't we all taking this? It sounds amazing.

------
jacknews
wikipedia: "NGF is abundant in seminal plasma." Hmmm.

